# short in String umwandeln ?



## slaYer977 (5. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

bin gerade ziemlich gefrustet, da ich nicht weiterkomme.
Ich will einen short Wert in einen String umwandeln. Und ich kriege es nicht hin. (*Peinlich*)

Dachte es würde so gehen:
short zahl = 5;
String text = zahl.toString();

fertig.

Aber ich bekomme dann folgende Meldung von Eclipse:
Cannot invoke toString() on the primitive type short

Das gleiche habe ich auch schon mit integer ausprobiet.

Habe in der API und im Internet usw. gesucht, aber nirgends was gefunden, was mir geholfen hat.

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Reinhold (5. Jul 2005)

```
text = String.valueOf(zahl);
```

oder 


```
text = "" + zahl;
```

gruß,
reinhold


----------



## Dreezard (6. Jul 2005)

Noch eine anmerkung: short, int, float ect. sind alles primitive Dateitypen und keine Objekte. Folglich können sie auch keine Methoden besitzen die durch deine Punktnotation aufgerufen werden könnten.
In Java gibt es aber sogenannte Wrapper-Klassen. Das sind Klassen die einen primitiven Dateityp aufnehmen können und Methoden besitzen die darauf angewendet werden können. Diese heißen dann wie die Vorlage nur groß geschrieben. Also z.B.: Interger, Double.

Und noch eine Anmerkung: BITTE gewöhn dir dieses
"" + zahl
nicht an! Du hast das nie gesehen und nie davon gehört! ^^
Es ist wirklich kein sehr schöner programmierstil, wenn man zusätzliche objekte erzeugt die man garnicht braucht.


----------



## slaYer977 (6. Jul 2005)

Ich habe noch mal richtig nachgeschaut und es jetzt so gelöst:

String text = Short.toString(zahl);

Denke so ist es am richtigsten 

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------

